# question on flies?



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

What are these? Are they flies? Or something entirely different? are they for saltwater fishing??
Thanks


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Not sure what they are called exactly but they are a variation of a clouser pattern ...but they would work on reds...and probably would work on silvers in Alaska.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I wouldn't say that fly is clouserey at all. Clousers don't have a wrapped body, are generally made out of bucktail, have dumbell eyes, have material tied over the eyes, are tied on a straight-shank hook, etc etc.

A clouser looks like this: 









I agree that silvers would eat them. So would pinks. Silvers and pinks will eat about anything.

More than anything, they look like something someone would use to snag sockeyes with :/

Depending on the hook size, they could be used on a multi-dropper rig to jig up some bait.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Size? Appear inexpensive. Agree likely for sockeye, where snagging is illegal, but most do it anyway by using "real" flies. Would likely work on our coast, maybe in surf or from jetties. Bet macs and skipjack would tear them up.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I would rig them on a sail line.....not a fly rod


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

2thDr said:


> Agree likely for sockeye, where snagging is illegal, but most do it anyway by using "real" flies.


This is not true. Snagging sockeyes is not illegal.

It *IS* illegal in Alaska to retain a foul-hooked fish in fresh water. In salt water, you can snag them in the back and throw them in the cooler.

99.9% of sockeyes are snagged. I say that because maybe 1 in 1000 bright sockeyes actually bites.The ones you keep are the ones you snag in the mouth. It's doable, and there's a technique that ups your mouth-to-elsewhere percentage. Most rivers are NOT fly-only, so you can legally snag sockeyes with a bait caster and a naked hook. I find it easier to mouth snag them using a fly rod, a lot of weight, and a hook with some yarn on it. The yarn helps keep the hook up off the bottom a little, and also lets me see where the fish is hooked if it jumps. If it's in the back or tail, I'll add pressure and usually pull it off. Occasionally it breaks.

On fly-only rivers, my rig is legal as well, as it's a dressed hook. ADF&G has said so multiple times. On fly-only waters you can even fish a spinning rod, as long as there's a fly on the end. It's not the spirit of the law, but it's legal. I don't care for doing it that way though.


----------

